

Leading chess engine bit by missing attribution to open source roots - sharmajai
http://www.engadget.com/2011/06/30/chess-engine-creator-disqualified-for-cheating-forgot-to-say-th

======
mquander
This Engadget summary is at Engadget's usual level of quality. The previous
submission links to a Chessvibes blog entry which is much more informative.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2709401>

